# Replace Shifter Knob



## Skiddz (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a 2001 Maxima SE 20th Ann Ed w/ the standard transmission. I recently aquired a new 3rd party shifter knob for it I want to attach. Does anybody know how to remove the old? I can't find information online and the dealers I called were useless. I've tried twisting it counter clockwise hoping it will just unscrew and also hitting it underneath with a rubber mallet in 4th gear. Anyone know how its done? Thanks guys.


----------



## verycooljdm (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah usually its twisting to the left to get the shift knob off. Don't know if Maxima's are different.


----------

